# Help Uploading Pictures?



## guineapigs922 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi everyone! I am having a bit of trouble. I would love to post some pictures of my hedgie Truffles. But sadly, I have to do all of my posts from a Nintendo 3DS. I can take pictures for my 3DS, but I do not know how to post the pictures onto a HHC forum. I can email pictures and videos from my 3DS though. Does anyone have a way to post pictures from a 3DS onto a forum?

Thanks


----------



## har12345 (Jun 30, 2012)

i used photobuckt? then i used their img setting for pics like the html linking for pics on other forums


----------

